
Ask HN: RethinkDB future or alternatives? - franciscop
I read that it was shutting down few months ago and that is when I discovered it was perfect for some projects I was involved with (example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;anchor.science&#x2F; and a couple of undisclosed ones).<p>So, is there any other DB that does real time server sync&#x2F;push? Or is RethinkDB going to be maintained? I don&#x27;t even need new dev, just knowing that security bugs get fixed would be enough.
======
kbd
Here's a thread on RethinkDB's current status:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/rethinkdb/comments/5oipf7/what_does...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rethinkdb/comments/5oipf7/what_does_the_future_hold/)

TL;DR quote:

> We're still actively working to transition RethinkDB to a fully open-source,
> community driven model. Progress seems slow because we don't have access to
> any of the official outlets (blog, twitter, etc) from a legal perspective,
> but I can assure you work is being done.

